# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  [Questions] Choisir son moteur graphique

## Kryck

Bonjour

J'ai un peu consult le forum, et je pense que c'est un forum srieux, vous m'excuserez de racont une partie de ma vie, mais c'est pour le contexte. Sur d'autre forum dont je ne citerais pas les nom, j'ai eu le droit  des " xD lol mdr et tout ".

Il y a quelque annes j'ai eu un accident ce qui me vaux d'tre boucl devant mon pc H24 .
J'ai donc dcider d'apprendre des languages, j'ai commenc par Html / css , puis pass  php / sql , puis java, et flash pour finir sur des tuto ( actuellement ) C++ et SD2.

Je viens vers vous aujourd'hui car je souhaiterais faire un jeux en 3D de qualit graphique limite du rel. Je ne sais pas quel moteur graphique / logiciel choisir.

J'ai essay Torque3D ( bof ) ; j'ai essay UDK ( ouff rien compris au tuto ) je suis actuellement sur CryEngine 3 et l a va..
Mais je suis quelqu'un de trs motiv, qui  surtout que a  faire de ses journe.

Mon but :
Crer un jeux vido 3D avec des qualits graphique trs haute dfinition, faire un espace naturel avec gout , mais aussi me crer une petite ville, vhicule, etc..
Le but finale de a est de pouvoir jouer avec mes enfant et petit enfant en rseau... un jour peut tre.

Comme nonc plus haut, aprs avoir dit a, j'ai eu le droit  tous les nom d'oiseau de la plante et les xD lol.. 
mme des messages type " Des socit avec 1000 salari mettent plus d'un an pour crer un jeux ".

Moi je suis seul et il me reste facile 50 ans  vivre ; a le fait non !?

Si vous pouviez m'indiquer le chemin  prendre, le moteur graphique le plus adapt pour mon projet et les logiciels qu'il va me falloir pour travailler correctement, je vous en serrait ternellement reconnaissant.
(payant ou gratuit a ne me gne pas)

Cordialement
K.S

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Un jeu ultra raliste, je ne sais pas. Les moteurs quel qu'il soit ont leurs limites et si les jeux ne sont toujours pas ultra raliste, c'est qu'il y a une raison. Pour faire plus complet comme rponse : un ordinateur, a fait des tonnes de calculs, mais la lumire en elle mme, c'est physiquement des millions de rayons (en fait, une infinit) qui sont projets et qui rebondissent dans tous les sens. L'ordinateur, quel qu'il soit, il ne peux pas simuler tous ses rayons. Des techniques le tente (raytracing), mais c'est lent et a ne produit toujours pas de belles images. Pourtant, on a habituellement de la 3D  60 FPS, oui, mais celle-ci est trs cheat et, rien que pour la lumire elle fait une approximation/simplification qui permet d'avoir un truc pas trop moche sans perdre trop de temps.

Voil, pour l'argument "trs raliste". Mais bon, vous pouvez avoir des trucs sympas tout de mme. C'est juste pour vous dire : n'attendez pas trop, il existe des limites.

Pour la ralisation d'un jeu. Tentez de voir avec Unity 3D aussi. C'est un moteur qui a l'avantage d'avoir attir beaucoup de gens et donc, d'avoir une grande communaut derrire (car ouep, l'UDK, c'est pas a). Mais si vous aimez le CryEngine, alors continuez l dedans. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que c'est aussi une question de gout. Vous testez vite fait un peu les trois et vous voyez celui qui vous plait le plus, ou au moins, celui qui permet au mieux de raliser votre projet.

Actuellement, sauf si vous voulez vraiment programmer dans la masse et perdre du temps  faire de la technique plus qu'un jeu, alors, je vous conseille Torque3D, ou Ogre3D (ou OpenSceneGraph, ou Irrlicht). Mais vraiment, l, si le rsultat a une importance et que vous voulez qu'il voit le jour, je dconseille.

Voil ce que j'ai  dire. Peut tre je me trompe, mais c'est ce que je pense actuellement.

Bon courage.

----------


## Kryck

Bonjour, 

dj merci de votre rponse.

J'ai essay Torque3D et je n'ai vraiment pas accroch. Unity3D je l'ai galement essay, le rendu n'est pas  mes attentes.
Le soucis premier de Cryengine ( Que j'aime bien pour la facilite de cration des cartes ) c'est que je ne sais pas si il est possible aprs, d'en faire un jeux en ligne par exemple ou en rseau. 

actuellement, je me cre une carte ( 32.000 x 32.000 ) oui extrmement grande..
Mes prochains but aprs la gnration de l'environnement serra de faire des personnages, car je voudrais que le jeux ce passe "  la troisime personne ". J'ai le matriel pour la modlisation des corps.
Des vhicules, et enfin un environnement viable.

Le mettre en rseau ou une possibilits internet serrait grandiose.

Maintenant  savoir, si quelqu'un sait " dans les grandes ligne " si c'est possible.

Cordialement
K.S

----------


## LittleWhite

Pour savoir si c'est possible, le mieux, c'est de chercher  le faire (prototype). Ici, vous allez chercher :
des ressources/tutoriels pour grer le rseau avec le CryEngine ;les composants dans l'diteur.
Et avec tout cela, vous prenez un temps relativement cours, pour faire un proof of concept.
Cela vous permettra de savoir si le logiciel peut rpondre  votre besoin.

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

> Comme nonc plus haut, aprs avoir dit a, j'ai eu le droit  tous les nom d'oiseau de la plante et les xD lol.. 
> mme des messages type " Des socit avec 1000 salari mettent plus d'un an pour crer un jeux ".


il est tout  fait vrai que des socits avec 1000 salaris mettent plus d'un an pour crer un jeu... si tu prtends faire mieux tout seul, il est logique que tu reoives des lol tant que tu n'as pas effectivement fait mieux tout seul.





> Crer un jeux vido 3D avec des qualits graphique trs haute dfinition, faire un espace naturel avec gout , mais aussi me crer une petite ville, vhicule, etc..


L par exemple, c'est pas forcment crdible...





> J'ai essay Torque3D ( bof ) ; j'ai essay UDK ( ouff rien compris au tuto ) 
> (...)
>  Unity3D je l'ai galement essay, le rendu n'est pas  mes attentes.
> Le soucis premier de Cryengine ( Que j'aime bien pour la facilite de cration des cartes ) c'est que je ne sais pas si il est possible aprs, d'en faire un jeux en ligne par exemple ou en rseau.


Si ces moteurs sont trop nuls pour toi, tu peux crire le tiens. Je suis sr que tu t'en sens capable.

----------


## ryu20

Perso, je trouve unity beaucoup plus facile d'accs pour les nophyte. Certes, le rendu est un peu moins joli, mais pour apprendre  faire un jeu c'est ce qu'il y aura de mieux. 

Perso, je pense qu'il vaut mieux se casser les dents sur les problmatiques de gamedesign d'abord et ensuite chercher un truc super beau. Du coup, unity pour ca sera trs bien.

Un truc moche qui marche est toujours plus fun qu'un truc joli qui ne sert  rien.

Et le temps que tu fasses vraiment le tour de toutes les problmatiques gameplay, ils auront sorti de nouvelle version d'UDK et cry engine et ca sera encore plus beau avec ca.

Aprs, ce n'est que mon avis.

----------


## super_neon

Question ouverte: l'important c'est le visuel ou le jeu en lui mme pour ce que tu veux faire ?

Pour la partie visuelle ultra raliste le moteur aide, le graphiste encore plus  ::D: 

Si tu veux un gameplay riche/intressant il va falloir que tu te documentes sur le sujet. Il y a des bon bouquins et articles en game design.
Si tu cherches a avoir un environnement ouvert ou tu te balades sans te soucier du gameplay, le gnratif pourrait t'aider  ::): 
Si tu veux un LD bien fini avec des vnements matriser/scripter lditeur est plus qu'essentiel (sandbox fait tres bien l'affaire).

Pour rpondre a ta question, il n'y a pas de moteur qui te permette de faire un rendu raliste. C'est un compromis ralisme/temps de calcule. A toi de voir ce que tu aimes dans les moteurs. Il va falloir te trouver un bon graphiste et animateur pour que tu arrives a tes fins ou apprendre aussi ces spcialits.

Pour terminer je dirais une scne hyper raliste ne vaut rien sans un sound design qui va avec  :;): 

Dans tout les cas bon courage!

----------


## zetainikatsu

Je tenais  te dire bon courage.
Ne baisse pas les bras meme si tu reois lol XD... ect ect
Reste motiv, passionn, ne bride pas ta crativit par le mot impossible ou difficile, ne laisse aucun obstacle entraver le chemin de ta passion.
Base tes actions sur :  
Intelligence
Discipline
Action
Passion
Persvrance
...ect

Je prfre nettement voir un gars viser  un jeu AAA et rencontrer l'echec... Cette mme personne aura apris normement de choses au cours de son passionnant parcour...

Les outil dans le domaine du jeu video evoluent tres rapidement

De nos jours crer un jeu rpg-jp avec rpg maker , est si facile... A l'epoque il falait toute une quipe de chez square ou enix pour sortir un simple "chono trigger" ou meme plus simple un "mistique quest" sur snes.

Allez voir comment square a galr pour crer son premier Final Fantasy. ^^

Bref... Je crois que mon ide est claire

... Franchement chapeau... Ton rve est beau !!! 

BON COURAGE !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## plegat

> Je tenais  te dire bon courage.
> Ne baisse pas les bras meme si tu reois lol XD... ect ect


Depuis 2013... pas sr qu'il ait attendu tes encouragements...  ::?: 

Mais le message pourra servir pour d'autres! (mais fait attention de ne pas dterrer les morts quand mme...)

----------

